# Good clinic for DIUI for 40 year old near Basingstoke



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all, Ive been on here a lot but not this board. Ive done 2 x ICSE and 2 x FET and have a DD with my husbands sperm. Im now using donor sperm. Ive been doing AI with someone I know and got pregnant the second month but miscarried at 11 weeks. Its been 3 full cycles since then and my cycle is all over the place - no ovulation, short cycles, longer bleeding etc. Its hard now my cycle has gone awry and my donor is a busy man. So I want to go to a good clinic that can do donor IUI with my donor and some medication for me. Im 40 and in a hurry. Any info on a good clinic to choose would be appreciated (previous treatment at Wessex and don't want to go back there). 

thanks


----------

